# testing open ports of a router



## sgeva2001

I have a router.
How I check/test which port are really open ?


----------



## blues_harp28

Check.
http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe


----------



## sgeva2001

blues_harp28 said:


> Check.
> http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe


I just try it.
My browser say: No response


----------



## sgeva2001

Now it respond.
But it give only a few ports, it does not check all the ports.
Is a site which is doing it? or a program?
I am not sure if I understand: a close port is actually a open port which is not active but every one can pass through it?


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi it's the Hackerwatch site scanning your Pc.
An open port is Open.
It will say Secure if your port is secure and not open to attack.

How many ports does it list?

http://www.grc.com/lt/leaktest.htm


----------



## sgeva2001

thank you but I am looking for a program or web which check and list ALL my open ports.
What is the meaning of a port which not open and also not close? another type..


----------



## StylusBT

Well you can just log into your router to do that..

Just type the local URL into your browser..

It should be something along the lines of..

192.168.0.0
Or
192.168.1.1

Something like that, in that you will be faced with a menu find your ports and it will list which are open or closed.


----------



## sgeva2001

thank you but I want to check that it is working.


----------



## bearone2

http://www.grc.com/default.htm

https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2


----------

